# What kind of honey?



## gloo (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay so I'm planing my next batches in advance but would like to know what kind of honey to use in mead. Is there certain things to look for? Can I just pick it up at the grocery store? Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2011)

IMO Tupelo and Orange Blossom are the best!


----------



## gloo (Apr 14, 2011)

umm okay that mean nothing to me. haha can I just pick up a few bottles at the grocery store?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 14, 2011)

all I have seen around here i clover, it's from Mexico.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2011)

If mixing it with something then clover willusually work just fine. By itself I recommend finding an apiary that sells better honey like 
http://www.beefolks.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=29&cat=Orange+Blossom+Honey


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 14, 2011)

I used the clover to blend with apple cider
5 gallons. Plan on bottling that soon too.


----------



## Luc (Apr 15, 2011)

If them honey is cheap be carefull.

There was a documentary on Dutch TV that there are cheap honeys in the Dutch stores which are actually honey mixed with sugar water !!!
That honey is mostly impoted from china.

We can identify it from the label. If it mentions non-EC honey then there is a chance that it is not pure honey.

Honey is expensive so there will be pirates around.

Luc


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 15, 2011)

some honey is pasturized and it losses alot of flavor. Cheap honey. I get good honey at costco and they have the best price around. I also get great honey from local bee keepers.Look into getting to know 1 or 2 bee keepers. It has been great for me


----------



## gloo (Apr 15, 2011)

So I should look for honey that isn't pasturised?

Any other guide line? Certain ingredients that I should avoid? 

I really don't want to buy the wrong honey cause even the cheap stuff is expenssive if you waste it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 17, 2011)

gloo said:


> So I should look for honey that isn't pasturised?


Why would you think of a need to pasteurise honey ? I'm pretty sure that the ancient Egyptians didn't have pasteurisers before they put some in one of the pyramids/other graves.... and the archaeologists found some samples still edible after many millennia. 

Honey is already anti-bacterial in it's natural state, so when it's blended/mixed/treated for food consumption, it's often heated to allow it to be mixed/filtered for aesthetic (packaging/display) reasons.

If you can locate a nice tasting, local, raw honey, then I'd suggest you use that. Any hive/bee debris settles out during the fermentation and clearing processes and lack of heat retains a greater number of the aromatics and some flavours that might be lost (and that also applies to the type of yeast used - it's why I don't use champagne yeast).


gloo said:


> Any other guide line? Certain ingredients that I should avoid?
> 
> I really don't want to buy the wrong honey cause even the cheap stuff is expensive if you waste it. Thanks for the info.


The varietal honeys linked at the Beefolks above are good examples of honey that has made good meads of various types before.

Some don't like to use pure buckwheat, as it can have a "farm yard" hint to it, but they will use another honey and mix a little buckwheat in.

As for ingredients to avoid, have a read through various threads here, but also over at Gotmead. That should give you some idea about what to use or not, as might be the case, but also about types/styles of meads that you might want to try.

regards

fatbloke


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Apr 17, 2011)

I've got his recipe fermenting in my primary right now. It sounds delicious! Caramel Apple Mead.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6448


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 17, 2011)

fatbloke said:


> Why would you think of a need to pasteurise honey ? I'm pretty sure that the ancient Egyptians didn't have pasteurisers before they put some in one of the pyramids/other graves.... and the archaeologists found some samples still edible after many millennia.
> 
> Honey is already anti-bacterial in it's natural state, so when it's blended/mixed/treated for food consumption, it's often heated to allow it to be mixed/filtered for aesthetic (packaging/display) reasons.
> 
> ...


I think you miss read the post


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 17, 2011)

Do a google search of bee keepers in your area. Most states have a website for bee keepers. Raw honey is best.

If you find honey too expensive, you CAN also mix it 1/2 and 1/2 with sugar and still get a nice product.

Debbie


----------



## gloo (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the help. I will have to make some research on honey since it seems I don't know much about it. I never bought honey other then in the store. Thanks again!


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 22, 2011)

mmadmikes1 said:


> I think you miss read the post


????? 

read that and thought "maybe", but after checking the thread, to see whether I'd been thinking of something else (and whether I should delete my comment), feel that while it's not a direct "don't use X, Y or Z" answer, does point toward a good source of guidance (Gotmead), for mead making. While also alluding to reasons about not pasteurising honey (a point also raised by the OP), because it isn't necessary.

Hey ho!

regards

fatbloke


----------

